# Think this one will do for my daughter's first bear?



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Just getting an opinion from everyone here about the size of this bear. N ot the biggest I've seen, but haven't seen anything better than this one as of yet on camera. Think it's good enough for my daughter's first bear?


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Or should I give it some time as this bait has only had these three bears on it for 2 weeks and it's a new bait about 3 weeks old?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Nice*

That bear looks prety nice. If what your using is a 45 gallon drum SHE is about 250. As i sai SHE because those small one look like cubs. I would pass on it as those two small one have a 20% survival rate if the mother gets killed. Ifrom the pics i would say that you may have 4 the first one looks bigger.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

That definately looks like a sow with cubs in the one picture, i would pass just to be safe, iam sure you will get other bears coming into the bait.

Good luck!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

The brother-in-law used to guide for bears and figures the cubs are actually 2-3 years old already. I had some pics from the week before with a boar of about the same size with 2 adolescents of about the same size. 
The drum is not a 45 gallon drum, it's alot smaller. I put some ribbon on the trees since these pics at my waist height. The brother-in-law is unsure of why I have them coming in groups of three. I know they are different due to some color differences between the 4 juveniles. Hoping for more bears to come in. Lots of bears in the farmland in my area.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

This one is pretty good aswell. I had 32 pics the first week, 46 the second week and 64 pics this week. Could be getting busy.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a good size bruin bro!!! Let the little lady Shoot something man!!! SHOOOOOOT WHATEVER PASSES IN FRONT BROOOOOOO! BOOOM

Let her get the tick 

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Luck! 



norsask darton said:


> This one is pretty good aswell. I had 32 pics the first week, 46 the second week and 64 pics this week. Could be getting busy.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I'm itching to get in the stand and get her on tape on her first bearhunt. When she saw pics of that last bear she is stoked! Now if only the weather would get better. With such a long spring bear season we can wait for the nice weather. Makes me glad noone really hunts our farmland bears.


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

That last picture looks like a decent bear for sure for a first bear. It is still early and you have lots of time. Unless you are travelling a long distance to your bait site I would just start sitting it when you can. Don't feel like you have to shoot something on the first sit. It will be fun if you let her sit on the bait a few times and let her just watch the action without the pressure to shoot. First time nerves sitting over a bait barrel can be something else. I always enjoy introducing someone to the sport even if it is just to sit and watch the bears. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

NMC said:


> That last picture looks like a decent bear for sure for a first bear. It is still early and you have lots of time. Unless you are travelling a long distance to your bait site I would just start sitting it when you can. Don't feel like you have to shoot something on the first sit. It will be fun if you let her sit on the bait a few times and let her just watch the action without the pressure to shoot. First time nerves sitting over a bait barrel can be something else. I always enjoy introducing someone to the sport even if it is just to sit and watch the bears. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


The gas bills will add up alright to get there. lol It's about two miles from town and about a quarter mile walk into the stand. If the good one comes in, he'll get it right away. I've got a tag and my daughter gets first choice. It's good we have Sunday hunting and some nice weather as we can finally sit and not be rained on.
I'll sure let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Here's another one that showed up. Not sure about my spot anymore. A guy's cows are running in there and the owner just put in his crop. Sure seemed to cut my activity.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

*Da bears!!*

That last one definately looks like a shooter bear to me my friend!! Take your daughter out and let her put a tag on that bad boy!!! :canada:


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

May 29 in Saskatchewan and the snow is coming down, time to check out the new bear bait and see if they came back this year.


----------

